# problems with homers



## nathanhawkey (Dec 1, 2010)

i got a problem with my homers flying away and not coming back i dont even know if the breeding pair i got was even homers the person i got them from told me they was but everytime they had babies the babie would do good flying out side my house then they would get lost if i took them just right up the street anyone know where i can get a good pair of homers to breed i just need the babies i dont like getting the adults and keeping them i dont like how they dont get to fly after i get them any help please


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nathanhawkey said:


> i got a problem with my homers flying away and not coming back i dont even know if the breeding pair i got was even homers the person i got them from told me they was but everytime they had babies the babie would do good flying out side my house then they would get lost if i took them just right up the street anyone know where i can get a good pair of homers to breed i just need the babies i dont like getting the adults and keeping them i dont like how they dont get to fly after i get them any help please


you want a pair to breed ,but do not like getting adults because they are prisoner birds.. of course you can not have it both ways, so either buy young birds or some prisoner pairs to breed young from.. take your pick. If your homers that flew away were homers they are probably back at their original loft or what THEY call home, hence the name homing pigeon. Im sure you will get it figured out at some point.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

nathanhawkey said:


> i got a problem with my homers flying away and not coming back i dont even know if the breeding pair i got was even homers the person i got them from told me they was but everytime they had babies the babie would do good flying out side my house then they would get lost if i took them just right up the street anyone know where i can get a good pair of homers to breed i just need the babies i dont like getting the adults and keeping them i dont like how they dont get to fly after i get them any help please


Even if the birds you raised are not good homers, they should still not fly away. You have to let them route before you try to take them away from the loft to fly. They are routing when you let them out and they fly in a circle. As time passes they will make bigger circles and fly longer. Only after they are flying well do you start to take them down the road.

Also if your loft is not comfortable and the birds properly feed they will leave for better digs.


----------



## nathanhawkey (Dec 1, 2010)

the babie just wont fly home for me i let them fly around for a week or so to get them started then take them a block or so away and they dont fly back


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

rpalmer said:


> Even if the birds you raised are not good homers, they should still not fly away. You have to let them route before you try to take them away from the loft to fly. They are routing when you let them out and they fly in a circle. As time passes they will make bigger circles and fly longer. Only after they are flying well do you start to take them down the road.
> 
> Also if your loft is not comfortable and the birds properly feed they will leave for better digs.


Read what rpalmer wrote again and again. A week isn't long enough time before you start training.
Kurps


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Some birds mature faster than others, I never start training my birds till they drop at least 2 of their secondary feathers.
Dave

If you could contact some one from a local club you would be able to buy young birds, or check the auction sites after the first of the year. You can buy young bird kits.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

You haven't really given enough detail for anyone to do more than take a guess as to what the problem is. 

How old were the babies that flew around your house?

How did they know when it was time to go back into the loft? In other words were they trained to a feed call? Did they know how to trap? 

It is likely that it is you, not the birds. Read everything you can find on here and elsewhere about settling, proper housing, training, etc. to rule that out. And joining a club is a great way to learn more and get birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How big is your loft, and how many birds do you have? It would help if you could post some pics.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you want a pair to breed ,but do not like getting adults because they are prisoner birds.. of course you can not have it both ways, so either buy young birds or some prisoner pairs to breed young from.. take your pick. If your homers that flew away were homers they are probably back at their original loft or what THEY call home, hence the name homing pigeon. Im sure you will get it figured out at some point.


It's possible to have it both ways  He'd just have to wait a year for the babies to turn into breeders.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> How big is your loft, and how many birds do you have? It would help if you could post some pics.
> Dave


Yes- that is the kind of info I was talking about. Details, details.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can give us more info, we can help you get your birds where they need to be. And, I would be willing to help you out with real homers this coming spring, if of course you are willing to pay shipping


----------



## nathanhawkey (Dec 1, 2010)

well the babies was a good 5 months old i got two small lofts one i was using to breed and one for flying i only had 4birds and yes i trained the birds for feed call and as long as they was around the house they would do good i really think that they was not homers im just going to start over with new birds next year i gave all my birds to a friend so now i just need to find someone with good homers around here to buy some


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's possible to have it both ways  He'd just have to wait a year for the babies to turn into breeders.


that would be starting with young birds, waiting a year is not what I was thinking he was talking about.?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I had the same problem ,I found it was all my own fault not the birds . I did not know anything about pigeons such as routing , training ,ect. so I read every thing I could get my hands on ,so mow I have 6 pair of young birds homed in very well , I take them just about every where we go and let them fly home it does not matter if it's just 2 miles down the road or 200 miles. it brings me and my grand children much joy seeing the birds waiting for us at home .
now all i need to do is join a local club or combine .witch I'm having trouble with getting info in doing. I will figure it out by asking as many people that I can .
we can't wait to race to see how good our birds truly are or what we need to do to get better results .


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> I had the same problem ,I found it was all my own fault not the birds . I did not know anything about pigeons such as routing , training ,ect. so I read every thing I could get my hands on ,so mow I have 6 pair of young birds homed in very well , I take them just about every where we go and let them fly home it does not matter if it's just 2 miles down the road or 200 miles. it brings me and my grand children much joy seeing the birds waiting for us at home .
> now all i need to do is join a local club or combine .witch I'm having trouble with getting info in doing. I will figure it out by asking as many people that I can .
> we can't wait to race to see how good our birds truly are or what we need to do to get better results .


Check out: The American Racing Pigeon Union web page, they can send you a list of clubs in your state.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the info i will..


----------

